# I need a new jacket and pants



## JackBM (Feb 23, 2012)

I need both a new jacket and a new pair of snowpants. I was thinking I would get black snowpants because I could wear sweatshirts with them and they go with mostly everything. I really like this years O'Neil Toots jacket, I like the light blue one and the black one. What do you guys think I should get? and would it look weird if I got the black one and wore black snowpants withit? :dunno:

Jacket: O'Neill Toots Jacket - Men's | Dogfunk.com


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought this was going to be a question about the functionality of outerwear....but its yet another "will this look cool?" thread. 

buy what fits, buy what will keep you dry and you will be happy.

Or do whatever you want, i dont care either way.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

I know you wanted black pants but i think i have a pair like these and love them Wool Pants : German Military Wool Cargo Pants


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

snownstuff said:


> I know you wanted black pants but i think i have a pair like these and love them Wool Pants : German Military Wool Cargo Pants


I want to tell you how stupid this is but knowing the properties of wool make it hard for me to do so. You'd look like a kook but if you can ride hard... it doesn't really matter.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Haha i wear em all day everyday when i snowboard


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

What Banjo said. 

I had a pair of Burton Hemishere pants that were almost identical to one's in the link. Very warm and comfortable, but if you ride any thing deep there will be a ton of snow stuck to you.

Edit: The newer version is not a woolly as what I had.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Whiskeymilitia.com has outerwear for super discounts under their private selection. Volcom gore for super cheap. Better hurry though.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

If you don't need a super warm jacket get one of these when they're onsale EMS Men's CloudSplitter Jacket - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Banjo said:


> I thought this was going to be a question about the functionality of outerwear....but its yet another "will this look cool?" thread.
> 
> buy what fits, buy what will keep you dry and you will be happy.
> 
> Or do whatever you want, i dont care either way.


haha be grateful for the fashion over function guys they are usually the ones in the lodge soaking wet and freezing their ass off by lunch time and a guy in the lodge is one less guy in the lift line or on the mountain...


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Haha that's why i wear wool pants


----------



## JackBM (Feb 23, 2012)

This jacket looks like its warm as fuck so everyone saying I just want to look cool is an idiot. I have been riding for 11 years, I know how to wear appropriate clothing according to weather conditions.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

JackBM said:


> This jacket looks like its warm as fuck so everyone saying I just want to look cool is an idiot. I have been riding for 11 years, I know how to wear appropriate clothing according to weather conditions.


First off that jacket is not that cool looking and second your paying for the name $250 for a 10k rated jacket is not so great... I have a 10k rated Billabong jacket that collects dust in my spare gear bag because honestly it's only good for spring bluebird days and was quickly retired after a rainy day where I got soaked to the bone... In other words look for something at least 15k or better I like 20k ratings myself or go gortex because staying warm & dry in even the worst conditions is priceless... Whiskey militia has the libtec brainstorm which is a $450 dollar jacket normally for $105 and is 30k rated not only is it a better deal but 3 times better at keeping you dry than that O'neil piece of crap...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> First off that jacket is not that cool looking and second your paying for the name $250 for a 10k rated jacket is not so great... I have a 10k rated Billabong jacket that collects dust in my spare gear bag because honestly it's only good for spring bluebird days and was quickly retired after a rainy day where I got soaked to the bone... In other words look for something at least 15k or better I like 20k ratings myself or go gortex because staying warm & dry in even the worst conditions is priceless... Whiskey militia has the libtec brainstorm which is a $450 dollar jacket normally for $105 and is 30k rated not only is it a better deal but 3 times better at keeping you dry than that O'neil piece of crap...


Thanks for that, I just picked up one of those brainstorms. I hope it fits, the chest on the XL is only 43-45... I figure for $100 and goretex I can sell it if ts too small.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Thanks for that, I just picked up one of those brainstorms. I hope it fits, the chest on the XL is only 43-45... I figure for $100 and goretex I can sell it if ts too small.


Don't think it is Gore-tex.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Don't think it is Gore-tex.


Thanks for clarifying Mr.Right


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Don't think it is Gore-tex.


Oops. That's ok, I still like it and it is, according to WM, a 30/20 shell, which works for me.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Thanks for that, I just picked up one of those brainstorms. I hope it fits, the chest on the XL is only 43-45... I figure for $100 and goretex I can sell it if ts too small.


I found a review on it that said it runs big so hopefully you'll be alright on it. Even if it's not name brand gore tex, for a hundred bucks seems like a killer deal.

I too have a new jacket on the way and am hoping for the fit to work out for me. I picked up a new Arc'Teryx beta AR for 270 bucks. It was too good of a deal not to buy, I figure it should last for years of snowboarding, backpacking and fishing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> Thanks for that, I just picked up one of those brainstorms. I hope it fits, the chest on the XL is only 43-45... I figure for $100 and goretex I can sell it if ts too small.


Nice one, I was set on getting this jacket as well but from lib's site at only 30% off ($350) but picked up this DC jacket from a local store instead. WhiskeyMilitia.com: DC Bipolar 3L Jacket - Men's - $93.99 - 65% off

Never even knew about WM till now. I hate ordering stuff from the states because of duty and border hold ups tho...Yeah thats what I'll keep telling my self.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

freshy said:


> Nice one, I was set on getting this jacket as well but from lib's site at only 30% off ($350) but picked up this DC jacket from a local store instead. WhiskeyMilitia.com: DC Bipolar 3L Jacket - Men's - $93.99 - 65% off
> 
> Never even knew about WM till now. I hate ordering stuff from the states because of duty and border hold ups tho...Yeah thats what I'll keep telling my self.


 
Just curious..... Can you get a US PO Box near the border and just drive to it?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Just curious..... Can you get a US PO Box near the border and just drive to it?


This possible for sure as we have one at work. We all just send our usa shit there and once a week some picks it all up. Of course there are work related items as well.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Haha that's awesome I hope it fits Deacon... I wonder if the OP went with the overpriced O'neil or if he figured out the 10k waterproof rating is pretty shitty... Or went another direction even if it wasn't the Brainstorm Jacket I suggested... I also picked up an awesome Homeschool Anvil jacket for $100 which is normally $390 msrp with a 20k waterproof rating but is 25k breathable which is awesome and super durable and the big brother to my night witch homeschool pullover...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Just curious..... Can you get a US PO Box near the border and just drive to it?


Once I renew my passport I could probably do that. But I'd still get hit with duty unless I spent 24 hours there or whatever the rule is for that.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

make a stop at costco too for booze and it will be worth a night in a motel


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha yeah, true enough.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

freshy said:


> Once I renew my passport I could probably do that. But I'd still get hit with duty unless I spent 24 hours there or whatever the rule is for that.


For outerwear it is 18% duty + 5%GST + whatever PST you guys in BC pay now. That is, unless it is made in Canada, US or Mexico, then it is just the sales tax.

Hardgoods just require you to pay the GST+PST on your way back - no duty.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

This might have been mentioned but Whiskey Militia has a sh*t-ton of outerwear on sale right now in their Private Stash section. I think its mostly '12-'13 gear. Over 50% off on most. Homeschool jackets and pants in there too.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Homeschool stuff is really solid.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

haha, I'm really close to just popping for those Lib pants in red too...


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Homeschool stuff is really solid.


He'll yeah it is I love it and IMO is better than GoreTex... The breathability is great...


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> haha, I'm really close to just popping for those Lib pants in red too...


DO IT!!! Would look super awesome cool with the black jacket with red zippers almost like those red and black Michael Jackson thriller era leather suits...


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> haha, I'm really close to just popping for those Lib pants in red too...


Just do it! Ha. I love impulse purchases, even when I have to enjoy them vicariously through an internet stranger.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> DO IT!!! Would look super awesome cool with the black jacket with red zippers almost like those red and black Michael Jackson thriller era leather suits...


Well, now wait a sec.... that sounds suspiciously like someone's giving me shit... 
:icon_scratch:
:laugh:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Well, now wait a sec.... that sounds suspiciously like someone's giving me shit...
> :icon_scratch:
> :laugh:


Actually I was just checking WM and the red GoCar pants only have a 10k rating... I would suggest going with the WaynePant also on sale black with red zips just like the jacket and come with a 20/20 rating and only $65 bucks that's a steal on $250 pants... retail on jacket and pants together is $700 you would be picking up both for $170 plus shipping... And hey back in the day those Micheal Jackson suits were the bomb...

Side note I'm in all black head to toe call it my Johnny Cash set-up only issue is night boarding nobody could find me but luckily I have the Recco built in...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Got my Brainstorm today... interesting jacket. It's really heavy (normal for gore-tex type material?) for just being a shell, but it fits ok, i put on a fleece under it, but I was still wearing my button down from work, so it was a little tight in the sleeves. It was interesting that the sleeves were really long, definitely going to have to get some under cuff gloves. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Got my Brainstorm today... interesting jacket. It's really heavy (normal for gore-tex type material?) for just being a shell, but it fits ok, i put on a fleece under it, but I was still wearing my button down from work, so it was a little tight in the sleeves. It was interesting that the sleeves were really long, definitely going to have to get some under cuff gloves. :thumbsup:


Its polyester instead of nylon, which is typically used for gore tex. My guess is that the polyester is a bit heavier. Plus normal gore tex is rate at 28k and that brainstorm is 30k. Polyester is also burliest than the nylon. Gore tex comes in various weights or threads and varies jacket to jacket. Overall you scored on a waterproof jacket and should be stoked.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Its polyester instead of nylon, which is typically used for gore tex. My guess is that the polyester is a bit heavier. Plus normal gore tex is rate at 28k and that brainstorm is 30k. Polyester is also burliest than the nylon. Gore tex comes in various weights or threads and varies jacket to jacket. Overall you scored on a waterproof jacket and should be stoked.


Yeah what RidinBend said be stoked you got LibTech's best jacket they made last year for a Benjamin that's like 76% off retail of $450 in the store... You gonna be so dry all the live long day...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> Yeah what RidinBend said be stoked you got LibTech's best jacket they made last year for a Benjamin that's like 76% off retail of $450 in the store... You gonna be so dry all the live long day...


I definitely am, I tried it on last night with proper layers, and it fit well and was comfortable. :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I definitely am, I tried it on last night with proper layers, and it fit well and was comfortable. :thumbsup::laugh:


Cool beans I'm glad it fit well with layers big score on that jacket... Did you end up getting the pants too??? I wonder what the OP ended up getting we pretty much hijacked his thread...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> Cool beans I'm glad it fit well with layers big score on that jacket... Did you end up getting the pants too??? I wonder what the OP ended up getting we pretty much hijacked his thread...


 I didn't. By the time I made my mind up, my size was gone. It's ok, there'll be more.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting your sleeves are long on that brainstorm because I noticed the same thing on my DC bipolar, was kind of thinking it was a factory second with xl sleeves sewn on to a large jacket. 
I'm sure the brainstorm is essentially goretex but there is a bunch of requirements that need to be satasfied for the fabric to carry the Goretex name, and I'm sure Lib was like whateves.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

freshy said:


> I'm sure the brainstorm is essentially goretex but there is a bunch of requirements that need to be satasfied for the fabric to carry the Goretex name, and I'm sure Lib was like whateves.


Utter nonsense.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Utter nonsense.


It's not nonsence, if you use goretex fabric but use something other than Gore-tape for the seams for example you can't put a Goretex tag on it. Or if sew it in an non-certified factory again it's not worthy of the name Goretex.
e-Vent is essentially Goretex but uses a different lamination approach.

Here are a few quotes takes from this site
Gore-Tex Under Siege from Waterproof Fabric Newcomers | Outdoor Gear - Equipment Reviews and Articles | OutsideOnline.com

Any company that puts the material in its wares is required to use Gore-certified factories and machinery, the latter of which is typically patented, fabricated, and leased to the factories by Gore itself. The fabric maker is also intimately involved in every step of the design and production processes, a policy that has grated on some brand managers and designers over the years. “You had to buy and use Gore-made seam tape that was exactly 24 millimeters wide,” John Cooley, who for much of the nineties served as Marmot’s VP of sales and marketing, recently recalled. “You had to have zipper flaps that were a certain width. They were highly controlling.”

Of course, no one had to buy or use Gore-Tex. By the time Gore’s primary ePTFE patent expired, in 1997, there were dozens of lower-priced, non-ePTFE alternatives, made by companies such as Japan’s Toray and China’s Formosa Mills. Gear makers could now offer a host of jackets with their own house-brand fabrics, like North Face’s HyVent, Patagonia’s H2No, and Marmot’s MemBrain. The key was how they were marketed.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Utter nonsense.


are you ever not a cunt?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice article Freshy....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> are you ever not a cunt?


No, Mr. Right is always a cunt. 5'2 120lb little cunt.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> No, Mr. Right is always a cunt. 5'2 120lb little cunt.


Your reply needs more passion like this...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

freshy said:


> It's not nonsence, if you use goretex fabric but use something other than Gore-tape for the seams for example you can't put a Goretex tag on it. Or if sew it in an non-certified factory again it's not worthy of the name Goretex.
> e-Vent is essentially Goretex but uses a different lamination approach.
> 
> Here are a few quotes takes from this site
> ...


What is your point?
That GoreTex is not the end-all/best performing membrane? That Gore is a huge marketing machine that is milking everything out of its market position?

I never said otherwise - in fact, I made the same points several times on this forum (e.g., here and here).

My comment was on your claim that Lib essentially uses Goretex but does not follow some of the (onerous) procedures to get the Goretex label/certification. That statement is false (as is a similar claim that has been advanced by some people about some of the limited edition Airblast gear).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> are you ever not a cunt?


Do you ever make a useful contribution to a discussion on this forum, instead of just posting ad hominem attacks after my posts?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> What is your point?
> That GoreTex is not the end-all/best performing membrane? That Gore is a huge marketing machine that is milking everything out of its market position?
> 
> I never said otherwise - in fact, I made the same points several times on this forum (e.g., here and here).
> ...


My point was less about what Libtech uses in that jacket and more about that you could use Goretex fabric and sew it in a non-approved factory or use non-approved seam tape, or even not put a fucking flap on the pocket then you technically do not have a Goretex jacket. Yeah I made a guess about what it might be made out of. No need to get all sensitive about it, your getting all worked up about splitting hairs. And sounds to me you don't know what it is actually made of either.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

89% polyester, 11% spandex... holy crap its 11% yoga pants how awesome is that!!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

MrKrinkle said:


> 89% polyester, 11% spandex... holy crap its 11% yoga pants how awesome is that!!!


Careful you don't want to offend anyone else.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

but thats half the fun of the interwebs... In fact everytime someone says the word offended I'm reminded of a Suicidal Tendencies song that goes a little something like this...

Just cause you don't understand what's going on don't mean it don't make no sense
And just cause you don't like it, don't mean it ain't no good
And let me tell you something;

Before you go taking a walk in my world
You better take a look at the real world
Cause this ain't no Mister Roger's Neighborhood

Can you say "feel like shit"?
Yea maybe sometimes I do feel like shit
I ain't happy 'bout it, but I'd rather feel like shit than be full of shit!

And if I offended you, oh I'm sorry...
But maybe you need to be offended
But here's my apology and one more thing...fuck you!

Cos you...can't...bring...me...down!

And here's the video:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I will not let you fuckers steal my stoke!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Advice is like snow; the softer it falls, the longer it dwells upon, and the deeper it sinks into, the mind.


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice Response!!!


----------



## Bravado (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr. Krinkle


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I will not let you fuckers steal my stoke!
> :thumbsup:


I'm not a fucker I'm a Krinkle and 11% yoga pants IMO is better than unicorn jizz with sprinkles!


----------

